# Bright Bulb



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Anyone know what the brightest bulb I could use in an outdoor recessed light who's ballast's been bypassed from 175 watt MH? I tried 120 watt floods but would not seat all the way down on socket, the flair on bulb stops it before touching tab. The only size I found that fit was a 75 watt par


Sorry hit send-

30 with tapered stem.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Why are you changing the type of light?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Owner of the property doesn't want the expense of replacing ballasts. ...cheap ass!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Owner of the property doesn't want the expense of replacing ballasts. ...cheap ass!


Try these they will give almost as much light...........http://www.homedepot.com/buy/ecosma...led-flood-light-bulb-ecs-38-v2-ww-fl-120.html


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Try these they will give almost as much light...........http://www.homedepot.com/buy/ecosma...led-flood-light-bulb-ecs-38-v2-ww-fl-120.html


I would suggest as harry did above and use these to get them down a bit. 

http://1000bulbs.com/product/5842/ELEC-243000.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I would suggest as harry did above and use these to get them down a bit.
> 
> http://1000bulbs.com/product/5842/ELEC-243000.html


That works...:thumbsup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The owner seems like an idiot. Replacing MH with incandescent? To get the same light output you woudl need about 5 times the energy, 800 watt (would the equipment even support that?) If they use the same wattage (175) it will mean a much dimmer area, if this is in a publicly accessible area they can be held financially liable if a crime occurs at night. Rape and crime victims have successfully sued for hundreds of thousands in damages in cases where they proved inadequate lighting contributed to a crime. Plus the lamp life of an incandescent is about 2000 hours versus about 20,000 hours for a MH, the cost of replacement lamps, handling, and the labor involved in relamping can mount over time.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I have no idea why I was thinking about incandescent... Ignore my last post


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cfl, led. ?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Yup, Harry and Cletis nailed it, that setup looks spot on. The only thing I ever found was those bulky wall pack style LEDs. Thanks everyone for help!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Had to laff. ordered 120 of 60 watt a lamps,got 52 watt bulbs that will make a dent in the ozone.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Owner of the property doesn't want the expense of replacing ballasts. ...cheap ass!


Lights of America made CFL 65W replacement or something that you're supposed to use with a ballast, but runs fine when powered directly...


----------

